# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Μουσική Παπαγάλων budgie

## Sotiris Antoniou

Καλησπέρα σας. Οι παπαγάλοι budgie τους ρεσουν οι μουσική  ή όχι και αν ναι τι μουσική τους αρέσουν αν γνωρίζετε;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A705FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

